# Compter le nombre de rangées dans Numbers



## Rollmops (7 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir à tous 


Je suis avec l’appli Numbers sur Ipad.

(Ceux qui ont l’appli pour Mac pourront peut-être me conseiller.)


Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour compter des rangées sur Numbers.


Il y a une solution :

Cliquer sur la 1° cellule de la 1° rangée, descendre le rectangle de sélection vers le bas jusqu’à l’endroit voulu.

Cliquer sur "cellules" et là dans "somme" : le total s’affiche dans les n° de rang devant la dernière cellule sélectionnée.


Le probléme, c’est que ça ne marche pas tout le temps...

Par exemple si on a filtré des rangées auparavant.


J’ai vu qu’il y a une référence "rows" (rangées en Anglais).

Sans doute est-ce un moyen de compter malgré les filtres.

Mais je ne sais pas ce qu’est une "référence". 

Apparemment ce n’est pas une fonction.

Quelqu’un peut-il m’expliquer ?

A moins qu’il y ait une maniére plus simple de le faire...

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,
Dans une cellule en dehors de ton tableau, tu saisis cette formule:
=SOUS.TOTAL(3;Xy:Xz)
X = La colonne que tu choisis pour faire le comptage (une colonne où les cellules ne sont jamais vides - quitte à la créer par exemple par une numérotation)
y = la 1ère ligne à compter (en règle générale c'est la première ligne sous les titres de colonnes)
z = Une ligne fictive de ton tableau (par exemple 2000 ou 5000) de sorte qu'elle ne soit jamais dépassée par les saisies si ton tableau est évolutif.
Tu constateras alors que ta cellule (celle où tu as saisi la formule) t'indiquera en permanence le nombre de lignes utiles qui apparaissent en tenant compte des filtres si tu en utilises.


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour et merci pepeye 

Malheureusement la fonction SOUS.TOTAL n’existe pas dans Numbers pour Ipad.
Peut-être parles-tu de la version pour Mac...

Mais c’est étrange; je pensais que cette fonction n’existait que pour Excel.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2018)

C'est vrai que c'est une fonction pour excel mais je pensais qu'elle fonctionnais aussi pour Numbers...
Tu dois pouvoir utiliser la fonction "LIGNES"  dans "Fonctions de référencement"
https://help.apple.com/functions/mac/8.1/#/ffa59cfc1e

Dis moi si tu y trouves la solution.


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2018)

"LIGNES" ne fonctionne pas non plus avec les tableaux filtrés ☹️


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2018)

Ah, Zut !  Si dans une colonne tu entres "1" à chaque fois que tu saisis une ligne et qu'en titre de colonne tu entres la formule de comptage de la colonne...ça ne te donne pas le nombre de lignes apparentes ?
Peut être vaut il mieux entrer la formule dans une cellule à part (hors tableau) pour pouvoir donner un titre à la colonne.


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2018)

Xcuses, mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

La fonction "lignes" répond sans doute à ton besoin,

Dans l'exemple ci-dessous, la formule LIGNES(B2:B13) calcule le nombre de lignes entre les cellules B2 et B13.

Il y a des options, voir la deuxième copie d'écran issue de l'aide en ligne 

Pour ce qui est des lignes filtrées et de l'impact sur le résultat, je n'ai pas testé; si ça ne marche pas, tu pourras utiliser la fonction LIGNE (sans "S") en faisant la différence entre LIGNE(celluleDuBas) et LIGNE(celluleDuHaut).

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2018)

Merci 

Qu’entends-gu par "LIGNE(celluleDuBas) et LIGNE(celluleDuHaut)." ?


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2018)

Rollmops a dit:


> Xcuses, mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis


Tout d'abord, regarde bien la suggestion de "les_innommables66".
Si non, ce que je voulais te proposer est la solution "ficelle" suivante:
Au début de la saisie de chaque ligne de ton tableau dans une colonne appelée "Nb" (par exemple) tu entres "1" Il te suffira ensuite de créer une cellule en dehors de ton tableau où tu entreras la formule "=SOMME(Nb)
Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Rollmops (8 Juillet 2018)

Je n’y arrive pas. 

Quand je saisis Nb (nom de la colonne) dans la fonction "NB" apparaît automatiquement dans le champ de saisie

Si je change l’appelation de la colonne par "Nombre" c’est la fonction "Nombre de mois" qui apparaît automatiquement...


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juillet 2018)

Bon, me revoilà.
Tout d'abord sache qu'avec Numbers tu peux créer sur même écran plusieurs tableaux indépendants ou reliés par une ou plusieurs formules.
revenons à ton tableau:
Il te faut créer une colonne que tu appelleras "NB" (par exemple, tu peux l'appeler comme il te plait)
Dans cette colonne et pour chaque ligne existante (et pour les prochaines lignes de saisie) de ton tableau tu entres "1" au début de chaque ligne.
Ensuite, tu te positionnes en dehors de ton tableau principal, sur ton écran de visu, et tu crées un nouveau tableau (1 colonne, 2 lignes) sur lequel en tête de la colonne tu saisis -par exemple- Nb lignes) et sur la ligne/cellule en dessous tu entres la formule se rapportant au tableau principal: =SOMME(NB) (pour ce faire tu peux te servir de la souris et au lieu de saisir NB après avoir saisi =SOMME tu cliques sur la colonne "NB" de ton tableau principal.
Ce n'est pas bien compliqué mais tu sembles peu au courant des syntaxes des tableaux et des possibilités de Numbers.
J'espère que tu t'en sortiras et n'hésite pas à revenir vers moi si besoin.


----------



## Rollmops (9 Juillet 2018)

Hello Pepeye 


Merci pour ton retour. Trés sympa. Trés clair.

Entretemps, j’ai contacté Apple et j’ai eu la solution qui, comme toi, utilise aussi un second tableau :


-Filtrer le tableau

-Sélectionner tout le tableau

(Cliquer sur le petit cercle en haut à gauche du tableau)

-Ajouter un nouveau tableau

(signe + en haut à droite)

-Coller le tableau filtré sur le nouveau tableau vierge

(Cliquer sur une cellule et coller)

-Selectionner la 1° colonne

-cliquer sur "actions de la cellule" (palette noire qui apparaît)

-Dans la fenêtre qui s’est ouverte cliquer sur "Total" sous "formules rapides"

-le résultat apparaît sous la derniére rangée sélectionnée


Merci encore. Bonne journée


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2018)

Content pour toi que tu ais pu trouver une solution;  Bien que j'ai l'impression que la méthode que tu indiques n'est pas pérenne et qu'il te faut la répéter à chaque fois. (possible que je me trompe), je n'ai pas le courage de vérifier car n'utilisant pas Numbers je devrai me plonger d'abord dans le logiciel ce que je n'ai pas le courage de faire...
Au plaisir,


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2018)

Je reviens vers toi pour te proposer une solution "simpliste" mais suffisante.
Je suis allé sur Numbers et j'ai inventé un tableau avec 8 saisies d'infos diverses; dans ce tableau, la 1ere colonne contient "1" pour chaque ligne de saisie.
Il te suffira ensuite de sélectionner la colonne de ces "1" (je l'ai appelée "NB") pour connaître le nombre de lignes indiquée dans la statistique "Somme" donnée par Numbers -> voir copie écran.
Si tu Filtres l'info "Somme" te donnera le nombre exact résultant de ton filtre. -> voir copie écran.
Voilà, un moyen simple mais efficace.
Bonne lecture. 
<a href='https://www.casimages.com/i/180709044655114149.jpg.html' title='Mon image'>Lien vers mon image</a>

<a href='https://www.casimages.com/i/180709044654962361.jpg.html' title='Mon image'>Lien vers mon image</a>


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Rollmops (10 Juillet 2018)

Merci Pepeye pour ta nouvelle solution 

Problème : ça marche avec le tableau entier mais pas si je filtre...

Peit-être par ce que j’ai la version Ipad de Numbers, mais c’est quand même bizarre, non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Juillet 2018)

Étonnant en effet, sur MAC ça fonctionne bien comme tu peux le voir sur les copies d'écran.
Qd j'aurai qqs minutes je vais simuler sur iPad.
@+


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Juillet 2018)

Bon, eh bien je n'ai pas pu (su) faire fonctionner ma proposition sur iPad... Étrange/Dommage !
Et pour le coup, je n'ai pas de solution à te proposer; désolé


----------

